
Oceans warming at the rate as if 5 Hiroshima bombs were dropped in every second - rahuldottech
https://edition.cnn.com/2020/01/13/world/climate-change-oceans-heat-intl/index.html
======
2T1Qka0rEiPr
I know the intended purpose of this sentence is that it shocks, but I'm not
sure I'm in a position to evaluate "5 Hiroshima bombs" any more clearly than
if it were presented as a metric (joules in this case) I seldom use. Would it
be wrong to call it click-baity? "2019 - Yet Another Year of Record-Setting
Ocean Warming" would be equally alarming to me, but I'd also understand what
it means.

~~~
kingkawn
In this era it is important that messages with political intent not be
presented as one argument, but be presented in every way possible. In regards
to climate change specifically; we need the articles with reasonable
headlines, we need the articles with headlines dripping in hyperbole, we need
the headlines saying it’s catastrophic, we need the headlines saying it’s
sensible and the right calm choice to make these changes now. Everyone’s
participation is needed to deal with this threat, and so every possible
approach and argument can be deployed in the effort without diminishing any
other.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> Everyone’s participation is needed to deal with this threat, and so every
> possible approach and argument can be deployed in the effort without
> diminishing any other.

Well, unless some of the people notice the messages intended for the other
people.

"It's important to tell everyone exactly the lies that will make them do what
I want" is a really uncompelling pitch.

~~~
kingkawn
It’s not what I want, but what we all need. The nice aspect of climate change
is that it obliterates our tired notions of self-interest

~~~
hsyyxysuwi
Somehow it seems unlikely that what we all need is a total collapse of
journalistic integrity. The smart answer to hyperbole and alarmism is
distrust, if you advocate a dishonest approach then people are right to doubt
your cause.

------
Const-me
Earth receives 1.73E+17 watts from the sun, an equivalent of 25000 Hiroshima
bombs dropped every second.

~~~
dr_dshiv
That's so helpful! How many bombs are then reflected away? We can then
evaluate global warming relatively against the difference.

------
Spoppys
Zettajoules. I think this is the first time I've seen the Zetta prefix used
seriously.

------
11235813213455
What's the energy / pollution released by a supertanker or container ship
during one shipping? Might be close to one Hiroshima bomb

~~~
madaxe_again
Given an engine running at 50,000kW (roughly cruising power for a post-Panamax
vessel) for a week (a very rough “average” shipping), you’d be looking at
~3x10^13 J. The Hiroshima bomb was 6.3x10^13 J. So, an average shipping is
about half a Bomb in direct heat - add in the emissions from burning the
diesel/bunker oil, and their warming effect, and you’re probably at a full
Bomb per shipping.

~~~
Angostura
I did a very quick and dirty back of the envelope guesstimate independently
and came up with a vessel producing about 1/6th of a bomb a day. So around
about the same as yours.

------
aequitas
Is someone trying to exhaust a ZFS storage pool?

~~~
BTinfinity
"Humour is allowed". A rule followed at your own risk, it seems

------
sampo
Eyeballing the graph, oceans have been warming at the same linear rate for 30
years, since 1990.

------
Tepix
But are they being detonated? /s

------
yostrovs
Does Nagasaki not matter? It rarely seems to matter these days as it's almost
never mentioned.

~~~
dvh
Who was second man on the Moon? Who was second on Mount Everest?

~~~
shantly
Aldrin gets mentioned in the same breath as Armstrong often enough I bet quite
a few people could pull that one out. You'd lose a bunch with "who's the guy
who stayed in orbit?" and almost everyone with "name any Apollo 12 astronaut"
or even the more-generous "name any Apollo astronaut who at least reached
Lunar orbit and wasn't on 11 or 13". Most of the people who get that second
one would probably just luckily guess Alan Shepard without actually knowing
for sure he was on an Apollo mission, just the first famous space-program-guy
who came to mind who wasn't Armstrong or Aldrin (and in fact the Apollo part
of the career is not why they know his name).

